# Today's orders



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

My fun orders placed today 

Wagner: Tristan Und Isolde / Furtwängler /emi
Mozart: Don Giovanni / Maazel/sony
Mozart: Magic Flute /Fricsay/dg
Saint-Saens: Organ Symphony, etc. (Barenoim/CSO)/dg
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture, etc. (Barenboim/CSO)/dg

dj


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

david johnson said:


> My fun orders placed today
> 
> *Wagner: Tristan Und Isolde / Furtwängler /emi*
> Mozart: Don Giovanni / Maazel/sony
> ...


The one with Flagstad? Because that one is AMAZING!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

david johnson said:


> My fun orders placed today
> 
> Wagner: Tristan Und Isolde / Furtwängler /emi
> Mozart: Don Giovanni / Maazel/sony
> ...


Your first three orders are operas, you've posted almost 1,000 posts but that I know, you haven't been active in the Talk Classical opera forum. We need more people there! Do join!:tiphat:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

ok. i don't do much opera, but i plan to get more into it 

dj


----------

